# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  A Beautiful Scorpion

## Najakeeper

This is my Parabuthus villosus "oranje" 7i female. She is stunning in my humble opinion, wanted to share:



Medically significant venom, huge size, beautiful colors. The only species I keep...

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (07-05-2016),_BeelzeBall._ (07-12-2016),_Fraido_ (07-10-2016),maausen (07-04-2016),_Reinz_ (07-04-2016)

----------


## piedlover79

Tiny claws= danger.  Heehee. 

Very cool!

----------


## Najakeeper

> Tiny claws= danger.  Heehee.


Same logic actually applies to politicians as well  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## piedlover79

Politics. From the Latin 'poly' meaning 'many' and 'ticks' meaning 'blood suckers'...

----------


## BMorrison

That's a sweet looking scorpion. I'm not super knowledgable in inverts but that's a beauty you got there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Najakeeper

> That's a sweet looking scorpion. I'm not super knowledgable in inverts but that's a beauty you got there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.

Here is how she looks at night under UV light:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (09-10-2016),_BMorrison_ (07-04-2016),_Fraido_ (07-10-2016)

----------


## piedlover79

Wow!  That is epic!  Love the black light!

----------


## Caspian

I may be arachnophobic, but I can still admire a pretty animal. She reminds me of the female scorpion I had for a short period of time - just a couple weeks, before sending her to live in the Bio lab at the local college, but that was just one that I caught locally to identify (found it where my cousin's baby had been playing), and she turned out to be a Black-Back Hairy Scorpion, Hadrurus spadix, native here and not dangerous.

----------


## Najakeeper

This girl doesn't take prisoners...

I got a mate for her but she disposed of him quickly... Nothing gets wasted though, en expensive meal for an expensive tarantula:

----------


## Najakeeper

Here is the video of the incident, totally my fault scaring him into females burrow:

----------


## Najakeeper

Total destruction visible under UV light after about 7hrs.

----------


## Caspian

Condolences on the loss of your male.

----------


## Najakeeper

> Condolences on the loss of your male.


Thanks...

Happens with arachnids, sad but not a big loss.

----------


## Scythe

Oh wow she is gorgeous. I absolutely love scorpions, I am looking to get one basically exactly like this with the significant venom and the size. 
Thanks for the share mate

----------


## Neal

I used to deal a lot with scorpions back when I ran InvertWorld. I used to have all the rare stuff but then I got out of it because I had like hundreds of scorpions and I had snakes and no help, so I had to scale back and ended up selling the scorpions.

----------

